# Which Sous Vide Cooker can you recommend?



## emuleman (Feb 16, 2017)

After watching more than a dozen videos featuring people cooking food precisely with a Sous Vide cooker, I am convinced I need to get one. The idea of never overcooking an expensive piece of meat is very appealing, and I am anxious to experiment with cooking smoked meats for adding more flavor and texture before I cook it with a Sous Vide cooker.

So I am asking for recommendations for those who already own a Sous Vie cooker, and what they would suggest I look for and whether they are completely satisfied with the one they got. The two which have got my attention are:

The Anova Precision Cooker https://anovaculinary.com/anova-precision-cooker/

and the

Sansaire Sous Vide Machine https://sansaire.com/sous-vide-machine/

Does anyone own either one of these? If so are you happy with them? Any suggestions would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Feb 16, 2017)

I bought the anova as it was voted 2nd best sous vide cooker of 2016 on some list I found on the internet. What that means isn't much but it was enough for me combined with the price. I read nothing but good reviews on it and then it went on sale in November and I couldn't take it anymore. 

I've used it on a dozen or more steaks (ribeyes, porterhouse, filets, and ny strips) all with great success. I've also done chicken breasts, and plenty of venison steaks. Again with great success. 

Perhaps the most off the wall thing I've used it for is infusing bacon and jalapeño into vodka for bloody Mary's. The vodka is lights out!

Can't speak to the other one, but the anova has been great for me.

Good luck


----------



## ritchierich (Feb 16, 2017)

I have the Anova 800watt no wi-fi and works great as they claim. I am still new at it myself but so far so good! Shrimp is awesome. Al s pastrami was the best ever! And yesterday I did a huge batch of the copycat starbucks egg bites for a simple on the go breakfast that was a homerun! Steaks are next! GET one! Very happy with mine!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have the Anova 800 watt, no Wi-Fi model as well.  It works great.  I don't have a different one to compare, but I'm very happy with it.

Check out this website...

https://marianoskitchen.com/best-sous-vide-machines/

It was helpful.

Nate.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have the Anova 900 watt wifi model. It works like it's supposed to. 

I still haven't really found it to be a great tool for the home cook. The amount of time required to cook most items is far more than if you just cook it normally. 

My wife keeps reminding me how much power I'm using... fortunately we aren't off grid yet. I'd really be hearing it! With that said I have no idea how much energy the unit uses.


----------



## dls1 (Feb 16, 2017)

I've had an Anova gen 1 1000 watt for 3+ years, and wouldn't be without it. No Bluetooth or Wi-Fi, and I'm fine with that. To my way of thinking, both are meaningless features.

In short, we wouldn't be without the unit and use it 2-3 times weekly on more items than I care to mention. Great service from Anova also. After having the unit for around 11 months it developed a problem that I was 100% responsible for. Contacted them to see how the problem could be remedied and they sent me a new unit at no charge.


----------



## biteme7951 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have had the Anova Precision for about a year and love it. It is the bluetooth model but I seldom use it. Some complain about the length of time to cook things but just like as in smoking low and slow is where it's at.  The heating element does put out 800 watts, but only when calling for heat. once up to temp the unit cycles very little with demand. Compare that to an LCD TV at 300 watts that is on ALL DANG DAY LONG! (at least at my house). 

Just like everything else in our life regarding comfort and convenience, we each must choose where our money goes. 

Barry.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a Anova gen2 and so far it's been great. It's just another tool for cooking and can make some great food. The time isn't an issue you just have to plan well. At times it's actually nice because it frees you up to do other things while you wait.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2017)

I have the Gourmia 1200 watt with WiFi.

The WiFi is really just a gimmick & I never use it.

But their app has a lot of good info in it.

It's a very well built unit & cheaper than the others.

Actually I have 2 of them.

Al


----------



## jokensmoken (Feb 17, 2017)

A friend of mine has the Avona 1000.  I have ZERO EXPERIENCE USING IT HOWEVER...
Last fall he did a full Packers cut in it, then rubbed it up a little, put it on the smoker for about 4 hours, low and slow which added smoke flavor and developed a nice crust and I couldn't tell the difference between it and a full smoked brisket.
He used a "cooler" modification for the cooking and I can't remember the sous vide cooking time but it was l-o-o-ng...Like 40 hours or so...But unattended cook time...Just check water level twice a day.  He does however have a huge vacuum sealer also for meat like that.
We're doing a side by side in May, brisket and butt...One pair full smoke, one pair sous vide then finish with smoke.


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 29, 2022)

I don't have either but instead went with the Inkbird 1000 watt. You can usually get it around $60 on Amazon - which is a nice price for being unsure how much I'd actually use it. The temp is always correct and the warm up time is reasonable. The largest amount of water I've ran it in was 18 quarts so can't speak to how well it would do in a cooler or something big like that.

Oops just realized this post was from 5 years ago!


----------



## kawboy (Sep 29, 2022)

I have no experience with those mentioned, but purchased a VPCOK on prime day. It was only 24 bucks and have had zero problems with it. I've used it for everything from, steaks, to roasts, to pork belly, to cheese cakes...........


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 29, 2022)

jinda23 said:


> I would like to recommend Monoprice Strata.


Well now that you're here, mosey on over to Roll Call, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/roll-call.133/, and introduce yourself to us all...


----------



## mike243 (Sep 29, 2022)

I have the inkbird also good piece of equipment, wife said she don’t like boiled meat lol


----------



## JCuss (Sep 29, 2022)

I too have the Inkbird and am very happy with it.  Steaks are now always done Sous Vide!  I work from home, so it's convenient for me to setup it up and get it going.  Once we come back from walking the dogs I pull the steaks and sear them up on the grill or in a cast iron pan.  Chicken works well too.


----------



## LoydB (Sep 29, 2022)

I like the Anova, I use it 2-3 times/week.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 29, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Well now that you're here, mosey on over to Roll Call, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/roll-call.133/, and introduce yourself to us all...



They won't be doing that Charles that spammer done went to Banned Camp


----------



## Carbon1960 (Sep 29, 2022)

I am currently going through a return process for my Anova. It worked great for a while, but I lost a brisket on an overnight cook as it stopped heating for no apparent reason. I thought I might have let the water get to low, tried it again on a cross rib roast and the same thing happened. Never had an issue on shorter cooks, and I had already done a few 30 hour chuck roasts with it. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Bytor (Sep 30, 2022)

Been using my Inkbird for about a year now.  Works great and no issues with it.


----------

